# yellowjacket teeth



## kkottemann (Feb 29, 2008)

What is the word on the yellowjacket teeth from vermeer. I have a 252 and think I want to switch over to them. I know they will be easier to change, but how do they hold up and how do they cut? Is it worth the money?


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 29, 2008)

switched over on my 252 around aug,on my second set know.lost 2 pockets in that amount of time.on the pro series it was a pocket every 10 stumps.i have hit probably 100 stumps with two sets,just rotate often,and hit with the greenwheel.extremely satisfied.BUYNOW!you will not regret.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 29, 2008)

ozarktreeman said:


> switched over on my 252 around aug,on my second set know.lost 2 pockets in that amount of time.on the pro series it was a pocket every 10 stumps.i have hit probably 100 stumps with two sets,just rotate often,and hit with the greenwheel.extremely satisfied.BUYNOW!you will not regret.



You're breaking pockets with the 252?


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 1, 2008)

yea,around here 50% stump 50% rock.pretty hard on wheel and teeth.


----------



## UpNorth77 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am considering the same switch over but at my dealer these cost almost double what a normal set would cost. I am curious as well to see what people think


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 1, 2008)

for my money yellowjackets all the way.the switch over was less than $400.and i have tripled the amount of stumps.


----------



## woodchux (Mar 2, 2008)

Can anyone provide a pic of these yellowjacket teeth?


----------



## BCstumper (Mar 2, 2008)

*Use search*

Type yellow jacket teeth

Find the one with stump grinding teeth

Post with yellow jacket info 4th one down

Dont know how to bring it over to this post.


----------



## stumper63 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Ozarktreeman...

What kind of machine are you running the Yellowjackets on? Can you document a 300% increase in productivity? Seems kind of hard to believe. I used the Pro-Series teeth for years and the Yellowjackets seem to be basically the same tooth, a little bit bigger carbide, but reversible for a second edge. Granted, the pockets are a little slimmer and lighter too, but the too and angle and basic shape/design of the cutter is the same.

I can see that tooth changing is way simpler, a huge plus, and pocket drag is reduced too, but where are you getting the 300% increase from? That would be like running two more machines side by side with your old tooth configuration and outcutting them with one machine and Yellowjacket teeth.

I haven't used them, but seen them, and they look like a good tooth, but just wondering about the 300% claim.
Stumper63


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is the PDF on the sale.

http://www.vermeertexas.com/Parts/YellowJacket.pdf

I hear the Sandvik system is supossed to be the cats petuty







With the 4 sides to the cutter, you just loosen and rotate before replacing.

Not that I have any experiance


----------



## Curbside (Mar 2, 2008)

Sandvic all the way. The toughest and strongest system out there.


----------



## juststumps (Mar 2, 2008)

ozarktreeman said:


> yea,around here 50% stump 50% rock.pretty hard on wheel and teeth.



i run in a lot of rock also,,,break teeth,, but have never lost a pocket ,, with a 352....do you mean you mean your breaking teeth,, or are the pockets flying off with the teeth ??? pockets falling off,, because the bolts fell out,, or are the bolts shearing ??????


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 3, 2008)

stumper:252 vermeer machine seems to be better balanced than with the pro series,teeth are easyer to remove and hit with the greenwheel,thus more productivity,thats my 2 cenys anyway.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Mar 3, 2008)

juststumps said:


> i run in a lot of rock also,,,break teeth,, but have never lost a pocket ,, with a 352....do you mean you mean your breaking teeth,, or are the pockets flying off with the teeth ??? pockets falling off,, because the bolts fell out,, or are the bolts shearing ??????



no have better luck with teeth staying tight,have sheared a couple bolts off pockets,same have set of holes that are ovaled slightly.


----------



## M&W.Inc. (Jul 7, 2008)

I just changed my 1625 Super Jr. over to the yellow Jacket teeth. The only problem I had was, the set was lacking one set of straight pockets and teeth. Other than that, they have been great. I used to run those Rayco teeth. The Yellow Jackets are a ton better. The machine seemed a little under powered to start with, but with the new teeth, it does a great job.


----------



## Liston (Jul 8, 2008)

*New Grren teeth*



M&W said:


> I just changed my 1625 Super Jr. over to the yellow Jacket teeth. The only problem I had was, the set was lacking one set of straight pockets and teeth. Other than that, they have been great. I used to run those Rayco teeth. The Yellow Jackets are a ton better. The machine seemed a little under powered to start with, but with the new teeth, it does a great job.



Before you go down the road for a set of Yellow jacket$, have a look at the New Greenteeth , TAP & TURN, they have no nuts on the tooth, just tap them in and out of the pocket, also the pockets are new low profile (Lopro, tm) so you get much more power from your grinder when down in the ground.
I think your find that Greenteeth are one step ahead of the Yellow jacket system.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 8, 2008)

Liston said:


> I think your find that Greenteeth are one step ahead of the Yellow jacket system.



Do you work for GreenTeeth? I see you are in marketing forestry products.


----------



## Jimma (May 2, 2010)

*greent teeth*

I have been using green teeth for about 4 years on a vermeer 252. I think they are much superior to anything else I've tried. I worked beside a slightly bigger machine the other day and was done ith a similar 20" stump in half the time. I have been using the older style, which is hard to get these days and am considering the new lopro green teeth. But I'm a bit leary about the tap and turn style. Anyone ever use them? don't they get banged up and become unusable faster than the threaded version? I was going to order the threaded version, but I would love to hear from someone that uses the tapa nd turn first. It would make life a little easier.


----------



## lxt (May 3, 2010)

yellow jackets are much better than the green teeth!!! that tap & turn is BS unless you dont care about losing your teeth!!

My buddy ran the T & T from green teeth...........he is now using jellow jackets.........why? cause he would lose a tooth a stump as he put it & the fact that rooting through grinding debris to find it sucks!!!



LXT..............


----------



## flushcut (Jul 27, 2010)

I dug this one up on a search. Does anybody know of a guy who sharpens them in the Milwaukee area? Or has a link to a diamond wheel? Because I am hatting the green wheels for speed?


----------

